# One more canning question :D



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

In the BBB, the apple butter recipe mentions "round up on a spoon"

What does that mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

it holds a shape higher then the edge of the spoon, kind of like a heaping spoonful. to thin and it slides off so the product is level with the edge. Hope that helps


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, I prefer the phrase "mounds up on a spoon". Hope that helps.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I kinda thought so, but thanks to you both for clarifing!


----------

